# eLeaf ECR Coil for iJust 2



## Pieter Bouwer (3/3/16)

Hi there, pretty new to the vaping screen and my first device I have is the ijust 2. Heard over the weekend that I should get a rebuildable coil which would be a great saving in the long run. Is the above ECR coil the only or best option?


----------



## Waine (3/3/16)

Yes, the Melo 2 and ijust 2 use the same coils, AKA ECR. Ask for the Melo 2 rebuildable coil. Costs about R80. But they are not easy to rebuild. You have to study You tube to get the knack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/3/16)

Welcome @Pieter Bouwer 

I use the kanger subtank with RBA on my iJust2 mods, mainly cause I have loads of subtanks, but also their RBA is so easy to build, and gives great flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pieter Bouwer (3/3/16)

F


Waine said:


> Yes, the Melo 2 and ijust 2 use the same coils, AKA ECR. Ask for the Melo 2 rebuildable coil. Costs about R80. But they are not easy to rebuild. You have to study You tube to get the knack.


under


Waine said:


> Yes, the Melo 2 and ijust 2 use the same coils, AKA ECR. Ask for the Melo 2 rebuildable coil. Costs about R80. But they are not easy to rebuild. You have to study You tube to get the knack.


Found one for R60 so thinking of getting it, checked out on YouTube


----------



## Waine (4/3/16)

I picked up 2 of these Melo 2 Rebuildable the CLR coils. Haven't used them yet. However I saw the utube clip where a guy re builds a normal Melo 2 Coil. I tried that. What a cock up? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

